# WNBA Draft Day



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Top three picks were as expected Parker, Fowles and Wiggins. The rest of the first round raised a few eyebrows though. 

Atlanta drafted Tamara Young with their first ever pick. Amber Holt was taken before both of the UNC posts and Laura Harper from Maryland. Crystal Kelly from WKU slipped to the third round along with Alex Anderson and the biggest shock to me was seeing Charel Allen be the last pick of the draft especially after her games in the NCAA Tourny. 

http://www.wnba.com/draft2008/draft_board.html


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Interesting note the entire starting 5 for Tennessee was drafted in this draft class. Amazing!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

The Comets made an interesting pickup a few days ago by grabbing free agent, Debbie Remmerde of Northwestern College...she's the all time leading scorer in NAIA Division II history. 

...but Seattle seems like the team to beat as of right now.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

NAIA Div 2? That's a very interesting pick up. Hope she does well in camp.


----------



## ThreePointer (May 5, 2008)

Does anyone know who picked the Liberty picked up/does it look promising?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I know they just traded for rookie G Leilani Mitchell...

They drafted Essence Carson and Erlana Larkins too.


----------

